# Crosman Storm XT



## ManicSmokey (Jan 21, 2010)

I just picked up a Crosman Storm XT and so far it seems like a great little gun that has way more power than i was expecting. Im sighting in the scope but I have noticed that it has one he!! of a trigger pull so I was wondering if anyone knows of any tricks to lighten the trigger up a bit?


----------



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

You can get the aftermaeket replacement trigger, called the GRTIII on the Charlir Da Tuna web site.

http://www.charliedatuna.com/

It's about $ 30., takes about 10 minutes to do. Theres a video on installation on the GTA forum in the library section.

I don't have one yet, but I will. Everybody swears by them.


----------

